# Powerlines! GRR



## Kentanner11 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok I have an amazing view of the mountains and it just snowed up there. But.... Dang powerlines are hard/almost impossible to avoid! So I thought if you cant beat them join them !

Possible:






Join 'em :madmad::shaking:


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 4, 2008)

:mrgreen:


----------



## er111a (Feb 6, 2008)

there still very good


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 6, 2008)

i think on the first one they are a pain! but could be cloned out.

on the second one, they make the image!!  nice


----------



## Kentanner11 (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks for the complements... 
I think on the 2nd one would look better with out the trees


----------



## Carman (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice shots. I agree with Alex, in the first one i think they could be relatively painlessly 'vanished' in PS.


----------



## Yahoozy (Feb 18, 2008)

great idea man, true use of that cliche =P


----------

